# Briggs Governor Crank Broke need help please.



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a Briggs and Stratton engine model 135292-0141-01 and it was running wide open (full throttle) tried and tried to adjust the governor after all was lost I removed the side case to find the padel end of the governor crank broke right off the gears and everything else looks good could not find any other metal pieces in the engine so I plan to replace it does anyone know how this installs or hopefully have a diagram any how any help will be greatly appriciated. Thanks in advance your friend Phil.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Thanks but I found it.*

It should be installed with the engine crankshaft in the horizontal position and the governor crank should be hanging straight down when installing the side case. Then install all the linkages and adjust.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*B&S huh*

I love Tecumseh. B&S needs to go to Tecumseh school.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

philgood0316 said:


> I love Tecumseh. B&S needs to go to Tecumseh school.


Well I don't know if I would go that far.... But I think Tecumseh engines were darn good engines.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*30yeartech*

I have read some of your post and you always seem to be right on the money do you have any comments or suggestions before I start. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds like you know your way around an engine. The only thing I can think of, is to make sure you perform the static adjustment before starting the engine. 

Best of Luck...


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*30yeartech*

Static adjustment ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. Thats the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*30yeartech*

Your awsome your advise is always to the point and I saulute you for that.


A Real Mechanic!


----------

